# My photos are not coming out sharp



## DaisyD (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the Canon t3i standard 18-55mm lens and also the EF 50mm f1.8.  I am trying to self teach myself with this camera.  I am having a hard time getting some of my photos to come out clear.  I know this camera is capable of producing clear images.  I am looking to do some portraits in my home of my children.  What are the best tips you can give me to get some great, clear shots?  A lot of my pictures seem to have a lot of noise in them.  Thanks!!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you provide examples which would include your settings ? Aperture, ISO and Shutter speed ?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site Daisy. It would help to see a couple of examples and to know the settings you are using.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 13, 2014)

This is not so easy, this is a part of teaching yourself basic camera control.

1.You need minimum shutter speed to be equal to to lens size (50mm = 1/50) or faster
2.In case of 50mm 1.8 lens it is recommended to shoot at F4 to get larger DOF to compensate of any small mistake you or camera making.
3.Put camera in spot metering and set AF point on eyes


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 13, 2014)

If you're shooting inside your camera will have no choice but to crank the iso (sensitivity) up to a very high level.  Indoor light levels tend to actually be quite low.  Using a flash will help here.  You can pick up an E-TTL capable flash from a third party for much less than the cost of a Canon unit and it will improve your images dramatically.  
Also, if you have a UV filter on the lens, take it off.   I see lots of people buying these cameras as kits. Those kits tend to come with cheap UV filters that soften the images.  
Keep and eye on your shutter speed.  Slow speeds will show motion blur, either from the subject or the camera itself.  

I would first recommend picking up a copy of "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Perterson.  

Follow that up with a flash and a copy of Neil Van Neikerks "On Camera Flash Techniques".


----------



## Designer (Nov 13, 2014)

DaisyD said:


> I am having a hard time getting some of my photos to come out clear.  A lot of my pictures seem to have a lot of noise in them.



Welcome!

Please post an example of a picture that is not sharp.  Just downsize it to fit the format. My software gives me the option to export a JPEG that is limited to 1024 x 1024.  Then just upload it without stripping any of the EXIF.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 13, 2014)

goodguy said:


> This is not so easy, this is a part of teaching yourself basic camera control.
> 
> 1.You need minimum shutter speed to be equal to to lens size (50mm = 1/50) or faster
> 2.In case of 50mm 1.8 lens it is recommended to shoot at F4 to get larger DOF to compensate of any small mistake you or camera making.
> 3.Put camera in spot metering and set AF point on eyes


Using an APS-C camera, the rule would have to accommodate for the crop factor of 1.6.     Spot metering in any sort of auto mode can be a disaster.  The spot meter is linked to the center point, if the center point is over something black then you'll have severe overexposure, and the opposite if it's over something white.  Generally best in the beginning to stick with evaluative or center weighted average.


----------



## DaisyD (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is a photo I did indoors.  Honestly, I did this one on creative auto.  I did not even attempt manual this day because my daughter was not being very cooperative!  I just wanted to get these pictures done.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 13, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is not so easy, this is a part of teaching yourself basic camera control.
> ...


My bad, my bad, I used completly wrong term and confused you and me.

I am taking it back, I meant Single Point AF.

Again sorry I was wrong and spot metering is a completely different thing, in regards to metering I just leave it on matrics metering, works best for 95% of what you will need.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

DaisyD said:


> Here is a photo I did indoors.  Honestly, I did this one on creative auto.  I did not even attempt manual this day because my daughter was not being very cooperative!  I just wanted to get these pictures done.



All this photo needs is some actual sparkle in her eyes, "catchlights" from a flash unit, or other fairly bright light, in front of her and off to one side a bit!!! You built a nice set and background, had a great costume, and she's on a good pose, but the light on her face is very dark. The background lights and fabric are rendered almost perfectly! But you needed some frontal-origin light as a "main light" or "key light". A simple flash unit, fired through an $11 shoot-through umbrella would have realllllllly brought this home in grand style.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 14, 2014)

DaisyD said:


> Here is a photo I did indoors.  Honestly, I did this one on creative auto.  I did not even attempt manual this day because my daughter was not being very cooperative!  I just wanted to get these pictures done.



As Derrel said, all you need here is light.  Get yourself a flash and a mini softbox to stick on it and you'll be away.  You have the makings of something really good here!

Light, light, light!  You need light!

I don't use my flash gun very often, but when I do, I often use this:  Lastolite 22X22cm Ezybox Speed Lite: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

Really good little softbox that straps straight onto the flash unit.  No brackets or extra gubbins needed.  You can then set it on or off camera and have lovely soft(er) shadows.


----------



## DaisyD (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful tips!  More light!


----------



## vtf (Jan 1, 2015)

What it looks like to me is there is not enough lighting. (it takes alot) This causes you to raise the iso and use your 50mm at 1.8 to compensate. In turn both the higher iso and any fraction off you are on focus will make a softer picture. Add in if you're shooting RAW and now the picture looks oof. Am I close? Use your lenses at f4 to f8, no need to blur the pretty background and get a couple of strobes, well worth the cost and makes life easier.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 1, 2015)

DaisyD said:


> Here is a photo I did indoors.  Honestly, I did this one on creative auto.  I did not even attempt manual this day because my daughter was not being very cooperative!  I just wanted to get these pictures done.


awww.  that's a cute setup.


----------

